# Baked Custard



## kona (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok...I have trouble with my baked custard watering. It seems like I have tried everything. I am usually cooking for 50-100. I use the water pan underneath a full insert. I dont know what causes it so that I can fix it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I would say not enough eggs, and maybe too much sugar, cooked too long, but more than likely it's the eggs.
I haven't cooked it for that amount but these are things I have found go watery....qahtan


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

My first instinct is that is being cooked to long. I always take temps on my custards and never cook above 180 degrees. If you are cooking Brulee or other it might not seem like it is done but it is. Also let it cool at room temp before chilling.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I'm not real sure what you mean by "watering". But Ive made brulee for more people than that many times and I always use a water bath and I loosely cover. A couple of times I would have one pan congeal.....looked like the consistancy of cottage cheese. what I found was that I accidentally covered too tightly. I guess the steam built up and over cooked it. I loosely cover them and remove cover 10 to 15 min. before they finish to set them. 

They should still be jiggly when you take them out....not wavy, for lack of a better term.

Even though you are using a water bath I still suggest cooking at a low temp. Some say it's not necessary buy experience has taught me that the slower you cook something the more consistant the texture will be.

Now with cheesecakes, Ive always liked to use a springform pan. And I always bake them in a water bath, at a low temp. I would wrap them well in foil to prevent the water from getting in. But somehow it always did. So Ive had to learn to bake them in regular cake pans and just try to get them out without them falling apart. I just cant give up the water bath.....I really think it makes a big difference in texture.

eeyore


----------



## kona (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you this gives me a place to work from...and I do think that I am cooking too long...I will try the 180 degrees lets see how that works...thanks for taking the time


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

KONA:
Good afternoon Chef. The problem that you are experiencing is known as
"SYNERESIS." re-read Chef Breton Beats post to you. Your custard is being slightly over-cooked. 
To get around this problem you can remove the custard from the oven before it is completely set & leave it in the hot water till it is set or fully cooked.
OR you can remove the custard till it is set & remove the custard from the bath immediately & let cool. Otherwise your custard will have tunnels in it filled with water.
Chef, I this info will help solve your problem. have a nice day.

Z~BESTUS,


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

KONA:
Good afternoon Chef. The problem that you are experiencing is known as
"SYNERESIS." re-read Chef Breton Beats post to you. Your custard is being slightly over-cooked. 
To get around this problem you can remove the custard from the oven before it is completely set & leave it in the hot water till it is set or fully cooked.
OR you can remove the custard till it is set & remove the custard from the bath immediately & let cool. Otherwise your custard will have tunnels in it filled with water.
Chef, I this info will help solve your problem. have a nice day.

Z~BESTUS,


----------



## pastry girl (May 8, 2007)

I've found that no matter how many times I wrap the springform pan in foil, the water always gets in somehow. I started putting the water bath on the rack below the cheesecake...and that works very well. There is still moisture, but no water in contact with the pan. I also use the Magic Line cheesecake pans with the removable bottoms - they work much better than springform and they won't bend out of shape over time like the springform does.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

thanks! Ill have to look in to them.
eeyore


----------

